# Contact



## Icloud92 (17 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour pourquoi mes contacts sur mon MBP ne sont il pas à jours et donc les meme que sur mon iphone, ou c'est à moi de le faire?



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (17 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,
Il faut que ton mac soit connecté au même identifiant Apple que celui utilisé sur ton iPhone. Est-ce le cas ?

Menu _Pomme_ en haut à gauche > _Préférences_ _Système_ > _iCloud_
Vérifie que le profil est bien le même + vérifie que _Contacts_ est bien coché dans la liste à droite (pour activer la synchronisation).


----------



## Icloud92 (18 Octobre 2020)

Tous est bien cocher est contact ne ce mais pas à jours


----------



## LS Zaitsev (18 Octobre 2020)

Es-tu connecté avec le même profil ?
Question bête : les 2 machines (iPhone + Mac) sont bien connectées à internet ?

PS : pourrais-tu faire un effort sur l'orthographe. Là, ça pique les yeux.


----------



## Icloud92 (16 Novembre 2020)

Désolé, je n'arrive toujours pas à synchro mes contacts avec les bonnes photos.


----------

